# Importing car to saskatoon



## Monstermash (Sep 2, 2012)

Could anybody tell me if it's possible to import a Japanese tuner car into Canada? I'm especially talking about a Toyota supra or a nissan skyline, I've done a bit of reading and have read it's a nightmare getting 1 into the US but have read it may be easier in Canada. I'm moving there next year with my family, I love jap cars and would love to bring one with me at some point. Is there any regulations regarding these kind of vehicles?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cars imported to Canada must be at least 15 years old.


----------



## Monstermash (Sep 2, 2012)

That's ok then, most of the cars I like are. Lol thank you


----------



## Daunt (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, Monstermash,

Did you get more information about your query yet?

I'm in Japan, and I've been shipping cars over for a couple of years now. The import process is not so difficult, actually, but recently, lots of people have been having trouble getting RHD cars registered in various locations, as the rules differ from province to province. For example, Quebec simply won't allow a fresh-off-the-boat RHD car to be newly registered, and apparently New Brunswick is stepping up the hurdles to getting it done, too.

That being said, if you move to Canada, I'm sure you'll find that there is no shortage of GTR / Supras available, especially on the west side of the country, (Alberta, BC, and so on).

Fire me off a PM if you have any questions.

Cheers,

D


----------



## Purley (Mar 27, 2014)

I have never heard anything about cars having to be 15 years old to be imported. My son bought an Audi from the States a couple of years ago and it certainly wasn't 15 years old. 

I thought it was more hassle than I could be bothered with. The guy in the States sent the papers that he needed by US post overnight courier. A few weeks later they arrived, having been to China once and Japan twice. Then he had to have it safetied twice. 

It was some kind of special turbo something or other in some special blue colour that you can't get in Canada.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Purley said:


> I have never heard anything about cars having to be 15 years old to be imported. My son bought an Audi from the States a couple of years ago and it certainly wasn't 15 years old.
> 
> I thought it was more hassle than I could be bothered with. The guy in the States sent the papers that he needed by US post overnight courier. A few weeks later they arrived, having been to China once and Japan twice. Then he had to have it safetied twice.
> 
> It was some kind of special turbo something or other in some special blue colour that you can't get in Canada.


States to Canada have different regulations the UK/EU/RotW to Canada.


----------



## dlparry (Mar 27, 2014)

hi, to bring a car from uk it does have to be over a certain age as we had wanted to bring our toyota avensis with us, glad we didnt tho cos the roads are not that good and in the city some of the retail parks (malls) have a really big "curb" to get up so cars low to the ground are not practical, also around near us are a lot of "grid road" so your nice car will end up with chipped paint from stones etc, there is not MOT where I am and most canadians are not very good drivers (to say the least), you also need to consider the winter (you dont say where you are moving to) but will your car handle the winter? chances are it will need to be a 4 wheel drive and even then roads can be bad once out of the cities.


----------



## dlparry (Mar 27, 2014)

sorry just read your moving to saskatoon, i live just outside regina so in the same province so roads round saskatoon will probably be the same lol


----------

